# Question -Quantum 85-88 wagon turbodiesel?



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

I cant find answer so maybe you will know.

In years 1985-88 was Quantum Wagon with turbo diesel engine? 


before 1985 -yes they produced. but how was with late models...


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

I dont recall seeing any, late model ones I believe were all 5 cylinder gas


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

thx


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

i have a budy with a 84 TD Quantum wagon and the thing was strong has hell before the front end colison back in 06 and its been sitting ever since..shame was a nice car.


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey if your interested I have a transmission for an automatic diesel quantum. It was rebuilt from what im told. It was not run in a car. The owner died before it went into the car.


----------

